# Killington - 4-5-2016



## bdfreetuna (Apr 5, 2016)

Father and son called in for a snow day. Killington looked to have 6" fresh or so and I knew it was going to be corduroy city up there.

And it was. Amazingly fun and easy skiing. Like mid winter in a normal season except with way less trails open.

Everything that was open was gold. The only trail that was less than a 10/10 was Superstar due to it getting the most traffic. Everything else was 10/10 hero skiing.

Blue skies all day. Even the old man was slaying trails and smiling all day. I was just tearing it up, there was zero ice to be found ... finally!

Conditions: Packed powder and perfect corduroy


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 6, 2016)

All in the timing - spoke with a client Tuesday who skied there Saturday - said it was so bad they quit early.  Too much ice.  Nice that you got the goods!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 6, 2016)

MommaBear said:


> All in the timing - spoke with a client Tuesday who skied there Saturday - said it was so bad they quit early.  Too much ice.  Nice that you got the goods!



Anyone who quit early last Saturday did it wrong.  I was there and it really sucked in the morning, but after about 1 it was nice spring skiing.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 180 (Apr 7, 2016)

Savemeasammy said:


> Anyone who quit early last Saturday did it wrong.  I was there and it really sucked in the morning, but after about 1 it was nice spring skiing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



We didn't even start till 2pm.  Had a blast.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 7, 2016)

My son was up there yesterday and said it was great too.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 7, 2016)

180 said:


> We didn't even start till 2pm.  Had a blast.



I was skiing with my 8 year old, so my strategy was different than it would have been had I gone solo...!  My legs were already getting tired by the time the snow softened up.  

You made the better call!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Too bad we didn't get to meet Tues. Tuna since I was there also. Agree with your report about the excellent skiing except for your comments about Superstar which I found to be excellent too.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 8, 2016)

Hey Steamboat1 yeah man we probably passed each other at some point. Superstar run #1 in the morning was prime. Then later in the afternoon I'd only give it a 8/10 because I went down the bumps on the side and they were kind of hit or miss with some ice and scrapiness.

Keep in mind I never sharpen my edges so you probably got better carves on it than I did


----------

